# Dentist in TJ?



## SoCaSusie (Dec 15, 2011)

Hi, I'm technically not an expat but live in So CA. I'm looking to go to TJ to get dental work done and was hoping to get some referrals to dentists. I've done searches online and pretty much get ads or articles on dentistry, and I am looking for actual names. I need crowns, root canals and dental implants. Can anyone offer some recommendations of dentists or where I can look for referrals? Any assistance is appreciated!


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

In case you haven't noticed...there is very little info about the border on this board as it is devoted mostly to the interior including D.F., Guadalajara, etc.
For the Texas border there is better info on Facebook Expats Living in Mexico so you will have more success with info specific to the border esp. TJ if you check TijuanaBlog.com (Powered by Invision Power Board) which has a section on medical referrals. Surprised you didn't find it if you did a search as there are many other Baja forums.




SoCaSusie said:


> Hi, I'm technically not an expat but live in So CA. I'm looking to go to TJ to get dental work done and was hoping to get some referrals to dentists. I've done searches online and pretty much get ads or articles on dentistry, and I am looking for actual names. I need crowns, root canals and dental implants. Can anyone offer some recommendations of dentists or where I can look for referrals? Any assistance is appreciated!


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Maryellen is probably correct. The vast majority of posters living in Mexico are from the interior; not the border states or the Baja states, which we find a somewhat 'foreign' territory more akin to California or Texas, etc., in many uncomfortable ways; just not like the central highlands and the colonial cities.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

RVGRINGO said:


> Maryellen is probably correct. The vast majority of posters living in Mexico are from the interior; not the border states or the Baja states, which we find a somewhat 'foreign' territory more akin to California or Texas, etc., in many uncomfortable ways; just not like the central highlands and the colonial cities.


I concur. When I moved permanently to Mexico, I wanted to be far, far from the border, an area of the country I've only passed through once, while getting a ride from Mexico City back to Chicago.


----------



## maryellen1952 (Oct 5, 2009)

Also most people on this site are either retired or working for a multinational company; expats in the border area are usually still going across the border to work or conduct regular business and tend to be the ones in a different generation without good retirement/401K's. That trend is changing as now you see more young people living on the border as they can't afford to live in the U.S. anymore. And they generally speak more Spanish than the typical retiree in Mexico and don't live in gated communities but rather in regular neighborhoods.




Isla Verde said:


> I concur. When I moved permanently to Mexico, I wanted to be far, far from the border, an area of the country I've only passed through once, while getting a ride from Mexico City back to Chicago.


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

maryellen1952 said:


> Also most people on this site are either retired or working for a multinational company; expats in the border area are usually still going across the border to work or conduct regular business and tend to be the ones in a different generation without good retirement/401K's. That trend is changing as now you see more young people living on the border as they can't afford to live in the U.S. anymore. And they generally speak more Spanish than the typical retiree in Mexico and don't live in gated communities but rather in regular neighborhoods.


Gee, I must not be a typical older expat in Mexico: I speak Spanish fluently, work for myself, and live in a regular neighborhood, where 99% of my neighbors are Mexican.


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

maryellen1952 said:


> Also most people on this site are either retired or working for a multinational company; expats in the border area are usually still going across the border to work or conduct regular business and tend to be the ones in a different generation without good retirement/401K's. That trend is changing as now you see more young people living on the border as they can't afford to live in the U.S. anymore. And they generally speak more Spanish than the typical retiree in Mexico and don't live in gated communities but rather in regular neighborhoods.


It does seem like a lot of generalizations that may or may not be true. Certainly there are many people on the board who work and/or speak Spanish and/or live in a variety of circumstances including places with few other foreigners. What is "typical"? What constitutes "most" of the people on this site? I don't know how one would determine that.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Isla Verde said:


> Gee, I must not be a typical older expat in Mexico: I speak Spanish fluently, work for myself, and live in a regular neighborhood, where 99% of my neighbors are Mexican.


As do we. Someone is making assumptions; always a bad idea.


----------



## SoCaSusie (Dec 15, 2011)

maryellen1952 said:


> In case you haven't noticed...there is very little info about the border on this board as it is devoted mostly to the interior including D.F., Guadalajara, etc.
> For the Texas border there is better info on Facebook Expats Living in Mexico so you will have more success with info specific to the border esp. TJ if you check has a section on medical referrals. Surprised you didn't find it if you did a search as there are many other Baja forums.



Sorry for taking so long to reply,but I wanted to thank you for your help. I hadn't thought of searching for Baja directly. That forum is perfect. I appreciate you taking the time to reply!


----------



## AlanMexicali (Jun 1, 2011)

*Typical Americano on the border*



TundraGreen said:


> It does seem like a lot of generalizations that may or may not be true. Certainly there are many people on the board who work and/or speak Spanish and/or live in a variety of circumstances including places with few other foreigners. What is "typical"? What constitutes "most" of the people on this site? I don't know how one would determine that.


Now I feel like the typical border Americano for decades and do fit the senerio. How I ended up in San Luis Potosi in Central Mexico STILL has my head spinning everytime I come back from a few weeks on the border. I can´t take the topes anymore and it always takes a week or so to get used to them EVERYWHERE I drive in SLP or close by. I like both places and see the charm in the light of being in a country that does take artistic creativity to the limit, even if it does interfer with my own world view somwtimes.


----------

